# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena,gekke vraag!

## Elioth

Oke, ik zat er aan te denken om eventueel een mirena spiraaltje te laten inbrengen. Maar, ik en mijn vriend waren er over aan het praten, en we vroegen ons dit af: Mijn vriend is vrij groot geschapen en wij hebben dus vrij 'diepgaande' seks om het maar zo te zeggen. Ik kan me voorstellen dat je het daardoor zou kunnen voelen? (dus ook of dat spiraaltje dan in mijn baarmoeder zou kunnen bewegen?). 
't is een beetje een stom probleem, maar goed, ik vraag het liever even of iemand daar ervaringen mee heeft.

----------


## daanlas

in het begin kan hij het misschien voelen om dat de draadjes nog stug zijn. maar uiteindelijk naar paar maandjes voelt je vriend er niks van. jij daar en tegen kan wel een beetje een onprettig gevoel krijgen als hij te diep gaat.
maar is bij ons niet vaak tegen gekomen. kan te maken hebben met een gevoelige baarmoeder

----------

